# TiberiuSahly's picture thread



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 24, 2009)

I just wanted to share some pics of my animals with you guys. You will have to excuse the setup or background in some cases. I promise next time I will do better  .


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 24, 2009)

Some more:











​
Any tips on the sex of this one? It is about 2'' legspan.

​
Also for this one? This is about 4'' legspan.

Regards!


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 24, 2009)

At those ages, you're probably going to need to get some ventral pics.  But I just want to say, you've got a great arboreal collection and your pics are very nice!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you very much! I will try some ventral pics as soon as my T's will be willing to collaborate ;P


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 25, 2009)

Some more:

Avicularia sp. amazonica molted yesterday night:



​
and 1 of my 3 terrestrial species:

​


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice pictures 
I see you like arboreals


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you!

Oh yes, I love them  .


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 25, 2009)

This must be either a lucky day or the heat outside that's driving all my T's out. I managed to get a few shots of my reclusive P. irminia. Hope you enjoy them as much as I do:



​
And she gets a treat for being such a good girl:

​
Leg detail:

​


----------



## The_Sandman (Jul 25, 2009)

great pics,love that last T.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you! This species is a real beauty!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 5, 2009)

Back again with some new pictures!
Acanthoscurria geniculata fresh molt and first meal:











And P. regalis:


----------



## seanbond (Aug 6, 2009)

nice arboreals man! you gotta lot pokies.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you very much! Have to update soon, T. gigas and I. hirsutum molted today :drool: .

Regards!


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 6, 2009)

TiberiuSahly said:


> Thank you very much! Have to update soon, T. gigas and I. hirsutum molted today :drool: .
> 
> Regards!


 PICTURES PLEASE! :drool: 

 Nice irminia pictures. Her webbing looks almost like my funnel weaver.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 8, 2009)

Some more pictures. 
H. maculata in new home:



T. gigas fresh molt and requested pictures (I think it's a she - about 3''):


----------



## mandipants (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice!  I'm looking forward to doing a photo shoot with my T's soon.:clap:


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you very much!
Some new pictures. I know what you're thinking - those burnt spots... :wall: . Have to make me a setup soon (lazy).

Anyway... Avicularia sp. amazonica in need of a molt:







Iridopelma hirsutum freshly molted and colour change:





And finally Psalmopoeus cambridgei, also fresh molt:







Regards!


----------



## seanbond (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice pix bro!!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks man! I appreciate it! An aureotibialis is heading my way next week!!! :drool: Can't wait!

Regards!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 15, 2009)

Let's revive this thread a bit with some new pictures as I had some molts going on over the last few days.

_Avicularia avicularia_





And of course THE PINK TOES!!!



Poecilotheria ornata, about 3'', stunningly beautiful:





Sorry, just can't stop! Last one:



And last, my little S. calceatum, about 1,5'' or so. First pic of it since I have it:


----------



## magicianANG (Aug 16, 2009)

You have some very interesting T's there. Your photos are great - very refreshing angles and good macros. Kepp up the good work.

Greetings from malaysia.
Tommy Ang


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words! Still learning, but I hope I am making progress.

Best regards, Tiberiu!


----------



## JC50 (Aug 17, 2009)

That is a very nice collection you have.Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 20, 2009)

A few more shots taken yesterday:


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 22, 2009)

A. versicolor molt today:


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 22, 2009)

Latest additions to the collection. I realize these pictures are not the best, but the animals are really small and it's the best I can do with the gear I have.
So here it goes:

Avicularia urticans - aprox 1/2'' or less:





Ornithoctonus aureotibialis - aprox 3/4'':





Psalmopoeus reduncus - 1/2'':



Psalmopoeus pulcher - 1'':



Poecilotheria rufilata - 1/2'':



And there would be one more L. violaceopes, but she was camera shy.

And finally Avicularia metallica posing:


----------



## AlainL (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice photos man


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you very much! Always appreciate a few comments.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 23, 2009)

Avicularia sp. amazonica, fresh molt last night:







Regards!


----------



## robertcarst (Aug 23, 2009)

Man I just love how your amazonica just keeps molting so much frequently than mine.   

PS: Can't wait for some photos of that rufilata when it gets bigger.:clap:


----------



## TheNatural (Aug 23, 2009)

hei man, very nice pics and very nice Ts, congrats!!!!:clap:


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys!

I can't wait for rufi to get bigger either :drool:


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Sep 9, 2009)

Iridopelma hirsutum, new molt again:





​
Regards!


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice photos.
You have a great collection


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you! Much appreciated!

Regards!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Sep 10, 2009)

My 3rd terrestrial species in my collection and also the biggest one (>6'' and upcoming molt):





Regards!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Sep 17, 2009)

Heteroscodra maculata, fresh molt and hopefully female:



Best regards!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey guys! Haven't posted in a while (busy). So, P. rufilata colony I started about 2 weeks ago (5 slings, second molt):







Regards!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 23, 2009)

Very Very cool pics!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 23, 2009)

amazing shots! :worship: :clap:


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you guys! Will update soon. Molts have been going and I will take some pics soon.

Regards!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 24, 2009)

L. violaceopes in her new burrow, thanking me for having moved her:


----------



## seanbond (Oct 25, 2009)

TiberiuSahly said:


> L. violaceopes in her new burrow, thanking me for having moved her:


awesome shot! put your finger there,


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 25, 2009)

. Hmmm... I thought she wanted to kiss my hand for the effort, but after 2 or 3 strikes on the tweezers I changed my mind  .
Thanks for the comment bro'!

Regards!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 27, 2009)

T. gigas fresh molt and very cooperative:









Regards!


----------



## jani taler (Oct 27, 2009)

Great pics and even nicer spiders!:worship:


----------



## robertcarst (Oct 27, 2009)

My opinion is that these are your best photos yet, really beautiful improvement throughout the thread. Congrats!
And of course the T. gigas is just stunning.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 
Yes, I am pretty pleased with the way these came out... I am trying to figure out what worked better.

Regards!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 28, 2009)

Not a tarantula, but I thought I would share - a male European grass snake (_Natrix natrix_) (80-90 cm) I rescued from under a car, 2 days ago:


----------



## seanbond (Oct 29, 2009)

nice t gigas shot!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks bro! I can't get my eyes off her after this molt.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 29, 2009)

L. violaceopes fresh molt and... male it seems, unfortunately. Still it has gorgeous colors and I am waiting for it to come out for better pics.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 5, 2009)

Subadult male _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, molted yesterday:










Regards!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 5, 2009)

T. gigas fresh molt and requested pictures (I think it's a she - about 3''):







[/QUOTE]

T gigas females are stunning when they have their full orange, but this phase is almost as equally beautiful.  Nice shots! :clap:


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you! Yes they are beautiful, the juvies make no exception either. I like the ribs on the abdomen.


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2009)

*WOW! Just... WOW!

You have an amazing collection!

I can't wait for my cambridgei to grow up.. your T. gigas makes me so frustrated that I don't have one yet! lol

And your 5 strong colony of rufis? I can't even get ahold of ONE rufi! lol

Very nice! *


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks alot for the appreciations. You should get a gigas, they are great. I am stunned how beautiful mine is every time I look at it.
Rufis are starting to molt so I will be back with pictures.

Regards!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 9, 2009)

Update. Subadult _Poecilotheria regalis_ male:







Stromatopelma calceatum, fresh molt and very well-behaved (probably not hardened up yet):







My_ Avicularia metallica_ and _Psalmopoeus irminia_ have also molted so will update soon.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 13, 2009)

Received a mature P. irminia male yesterday for a breeding project so wish me luck.
Here he is:





And one devilishly beautiful mantis - _Hierodula membranosa_:


----------



## robertcarst (Nov 13, 2009)

My fingers are surely crossed for you my friend. Best of luck with the mating project. :worship: 

We need more breeders in Romania!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you very much! Hope it goes along smooth.
You will be the first to know anyway.

Regards!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 23, 2009)

Rufilata colony having dinner :


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 28, 2009)

H. maculata, juvie female:


----------



## Redneck (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow great photos... Awesome collection!!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2009)

*A rufi COLONY... and I can't even get ahold of ONE?! <-- jealous!! lol

Lovely H mac  *


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------

